
Test-dicking the force-feedback vagina with William Gibson (1993) - innot
https://archive.org/details/Future.Sex.Issue.04/page/n23
======
na85
That was one of the more surreal things I've read in a while. Every time I
read Gibson's works I'm struck by how different our present is from his
imagined near-future, but simultaneously how similar.

We have crushing government oppression, staggering wealth inequality,
corporations that ignore laws at will, media personalities running the country
(literally, in some places), and the internet: once hailed as the great
equalizer, now the opiate of the masses.

We're living in a cyberpunk dystopia.

